# New to 2cool



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

A friend of mine who you may know as rut_row is constantly talking about this site and thought I would enjoy it. I was intrigued so I signed up and wanted to introduce myself.


----------



## HammerT (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

Welcome. With that username and that avatar pic, you'll have lots of friends in no time


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

LOL! Thank you!


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Welcome aboard.You will enjoy the site.


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Welcome to 2cool! You will have fun, you will be going OMG, and you will be coming back daily.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Welcome! If you would have started this thread about 10 Monday morning it would have 50 replies by now. I am sure it will get there anyway!


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the site


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

Whoop! A&M graduate here, And thanks!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Welcome aboard beach babe!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Welcome to the Asylum.


----------



## shorty70 (Jun 29, 2008)

Buenos Dias, no puentas aqui, pero,

Hola.


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Welcome...hope your stay is long and enjoyable. Post often!


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Welcome aboard.......this is a great site and significantly cuts down on my job productivity. O I like the beach also


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

A&M? Aww heck that's okay welcome aboard anyway. 

TH


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

Gig'em!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Lots of ole dudes on here that love droolin over a hot young chick, welcome. It seems that most of us are harmless so don't be skeered.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Welcome aboard bb.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Welcome


Mike - sent via Tapatalk.


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

Ha! You finnnallly took the plunge! So glad you did...love this place!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

rut_row said:


> Ha! You finnnallly took the plunge! So glad you did...love this place!


Is this your mud buddy? LOL


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Welcome to the Hotel California....:spineyes:


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Is this your mud buddy? LOL


There's no proof!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

beach_babe said:


> There's no proof!


I think there might be a photo...LOL


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

essayons75 said:


> Welcome to the Hotel California....:spineyes:


Yep, you can check out, but you can never leave!!!

WHOOP!!!!


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Is this your mud buddy? LOL





beach_babe said:


> There's no proof!


Haha! No..shes not the one of me in the mud...and Babe, there is proof! She is, however, in one of my pics in my album Haute.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Good enuff for me! LOL I don't know what album you are talkin about rut row...??? Maybe that is better for me! LOL


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I think there might be a photo...LOL


 lol...there are plenty of us..just..not in the mud... yet.


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Gig 'Em


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

Man! I taught this girl well...she's passing out green! Thanks Babe!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

mstrelectricman said:


> Lots of ole dudes on here that love droolin over a hot young chick, welcome. It seems that most of us are harmless so don't be skeered.


these guys drool over a hot young chick regardless of their age. you'd think some of them have been in prison for 10 years.

welcome, beach babe.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> these guys drool over a hot young chick regardless of their age. you'd think some of them have been in prison for 10 years.
> 
> welcome, beach babe.


You're a fine one to talk.

Welcome to the insanity, beach babe. Don't believe anything you hear and only 10% of what you see around here.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

rut row and uh oh, lol, welcome beach babe, aka, uh oh, lol


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> you'd think some of them have been in prison for 10 years.
> 
> welcome, beach babe.


It was only 5 years with good behavior. Welcome beach babe


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> You're a fine one to talk.
> 
> Welcome to the insanity, beach babe. Don't believe anything you hear and only 10% of what you see around here.


You girls need to have your own little Martha Stewart forum and stay off the big board, Pokie-Bocephus and blckjck224 will be regulars, and then there will be the days ya'll are joined by poctroutboy. Yeah right welcome. rs


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

beach_babe said:


> There's no proof!


I'll bet I could find some. :rybka:


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

welcome beach-babe


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

aw heck u did it now ur hooked--tons of great folks--tons of great info--heck if they can put up with me thell take any one --lol


----------



## IsleSurfChunker (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome aboard. Nurse Ratched will have your meds on a regular schedule, just like the rest of us.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

beach_babe said:


> A friend of mine who you may know as rut_row is constantly talking about this site and thought I would enjoy it. I was intrigued so I signed up and wanted to introduce myself.


I'd be more careful about who your fiends were 

LOL welcome


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

welcome to the asylum


----------



## Flounderpounder27 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome BB! Beach babe and an Aggie, this board just keeps getting better! Enjoy.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Welcome BB.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Welcome to the "Loony Bin". Lot's of good folks here........

and with a name like that we need to see some pics to verify your existence.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

rut_row said:


> lol...there are plenty of us..just..not in the mud... yet.


All good things come with time?

Welcome aboard Beach_Babe


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*Welcome Aboard :texasflag *


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome to the site.......


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Welcome aboard!! We could definately use some more girls around here!!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

beach_babe said:


> A friend of mine who you may know as rut_row is constantly talking about this site and thought I would enjoy it. I was intrigued so I signed up and wanted to introduce myself.


WELCOME to the maddness, but please dont use big words like intrigued around here.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

This thread is worthless without pics....

And welcome to 2Cool !

Bo


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Bocephus said:


> This thread is worthless without pics....
> 
> And welcome to 2Cool !
> 
> Bo


Watch out for Bocephus!!!!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Welcome aboard!! We could definately use some more girls around here!!


yea,we can see by you REP numbers we need more girls around here???? ive been a member since 2005 and have 5 or 6 times the post as you and your REP numbers are right there with mine. and we need more girl power on 2cool? let me put a smiley face so everyone knows in joking or kidding here:spineyes::spineyes::spineyes::spineyes::spineyes::spineyes::spineyes:


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

iridered2003 said:


> yea,we can see by you REP numbers we need more girls around here???? ive been a member since 2005 and have 5 or 6 times the post as you and your REP numbers are right there with mine. and we need more girl power on 2cool? let me put a smiley face so everyone knows in joking or kidding here:spineyes::spineyes::spineyes::spineyes::spineyes::spineyes::spineyes:


Im just that much cooler than you....... :dance:


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

iridered2003 said:


> yea,we can see by you REP numbers we need more girls around here???? ive been a member since 2005 and have 5 or 6 times the post as you and your REP numbers are right there with mine. and we need more girl power on 2cool? let me put a smiley face so everyone knows in joking or kidding here:spineyes::spineyes::spineyes::spineyes::spineyes::spineyes::spineyes:





Jamie_Lee said:


> Im just that much cooler than you....... :dance:


Maybe it's because she's pretty, and your an ugly mofo....


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Bocephus said:


> This thread is worthless without pics....
> 
> And welcome to 2Cool !
> 
> Bo


i met her out in westbay fishing one day. heres a pic i took


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Bocephus said:


> Maybe it's because she's pretty, and your an ugly mofo....


Hello mirror.:rotfl: rs


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Rusty S said:


> Hello mirror.:rotfl: rs


What's so funny bucko ? !!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

iridered2003 said:


> i met her out in westbay fishing one day. heres a pic i took


OK guys, here's the test. If you first noticed the hottie in the bikini and never even realized that she was fishing....you're normal.

If you first noticed that she was using a spincast reel, the bait bucket and wondered if she was going to CPR that fish....you need to quit spending so much time on 2cool and go to strip club or NASCAR race.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

The 12th time I looked I noticed she had a face. Took me a while to make it up that far.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> OK guys, here's the test. If you first noticed the hottie in the bikini and never even realized that she was fishing....you're normal.
> 
> If you first noticed that she was using a spincast reel, the bait bucket and wondered if she was going to CPR that fish....you need to quit spending so much time on 2cool and go to strip club or NASCAR race.


a bait bucket and shes using arrtys. what else is arrty?


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

Welcome, i'm 35 too


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Bocephus said:


> Maybe it's because she's pretty, and your an ugly mofo....


im jamie lee. its the other side of me.:spineyes:


----------



## Boogie1 (Mar 13, 2007)

Gig Em


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

iridered2003 said:


> im jamie lee. its the other side of me.:spineyes:


I've seen your picture....and you AIN'T no Jamie Lee...:rotfl:


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Boogie1 said:


> Gig Em


GIG what?:walkingsm


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Tortuga said:


> I've seen your picture....and you AIN'T no Jamie Lee...:rotfl:


i got that pic off the WWW. im telling you, its true. i live 2 very different lifes. you try to be a 50 year old male one min then try to be a 23 year young HOT lady the next, it aint easy:brew2::brew2::brew2:


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

slopoke said:


> I'll bet I could find some. :rybka:


 Sooooo glad you guys aren't disappointing me...I told her what to expect....and it's thoroughly entertaining! slo-poke....you have access to my facebook page which has many pictures of us together...pics that dont get posted here...and for good reason!


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

rut_row said:


> Sooooo glad you guys aren't disappointing me...I told her what to expect....and it's thoroughly entertaining! slo-poke....you have access to my facebook page which has many pictures of us together...pics that dont get posted here...and for good reason!


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> OK guys, here's the test. If you first noticed the hottie in the bikini and never even realized that she was fishing....you're normal.
> 
> If you first noticed that she was using a spincast reel, the bait bucket and wondered if she was going to CPR that fish....you need to quit spending so much time on 2cool and go to strip club or NASCAR race.


First thing I noticed was that little C.... T..


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

rut_row said:


> Sooooo glad you guys aren't disappointing me...I told her what to expect....and it's thoroughly entertaining! slo-poke....you have access to my facebook page which has many pictures of us together...pics that dont get posted here...and for good reason!


I'm jus' taunting the underpriviledged. And maybe you, too. A little.  :bounce: :rybka:

Poke, poke. :mpd::dance:


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Can I have access, I'm old! Welcome beach_babe.....


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

rut_row is hot....

Welcome beach_babe


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

rut_row said:


> Sooooo glad you guys aren't disappointing me...I told her what to expect....and it's thoroughly entertaining! slo-poke....you have access to my facebook page which has many pictures of us together...pics that dont get posted here...and for good reason!


we're here to PLEASE!:fish:


----------



## LMC Marine Service (Sep 25, 2009)

welcome aboard!!!


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

Mr. Breeze said:


> rut row and uh oh, lol, welcome beach babe, aka, uh oh, lol


Ha ha ha! I'm going to have to add uh oh under my name in my profile!


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

IsleSurfChunker said:


> Welcome aboard. Nurse Ratched will have your meds on a regular schedule, just like the rest of us.


Thank goodness! One less responsibility for me!


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Hello and welcome. You can fish with me anytime.


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

Flounderpounder27 said:


> Welcome BB! Beach babe and an Aggie, this board just keeps getting better! Enjoy.


Whoop!


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

I'm on taptalk on my iPhone. Does anyone know how I can pass out greens on here?


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

beach_babe said:


> I'm on taptalk on my iPhone. Does anyone know how I can pass out greens on here?


I don't see one but maybe someone thats uses Tap alot will chime in and let us know.


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Welcome Aboard BB!!!!

Sit back and enjoy the show......


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Welcome aboard Beach Babe!


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

Beach Babe, If you stay on TTMB, you should be good, dont go into the Jungle, and there are threads for the newcomers, numerous threads on the do's and dont's but i dont think it applies to women.........welcome aboard


----------



## Crawdaddy (May 24, 2004)

Welcome to the board beach_babe.

I trust that it's all you thought it would be.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Welcome, can't believe no one asked about a smoker, boat, croaker,arties only or any of the pertinent info. 

Oh yea a pic would be nice!! Sorry it's obligatory for us to ask for one.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I can't SEE what all the fuss is about. Do you own a boat or have access to a good deer lease. welcome anyway.


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

redduck said:


> I can't SEE what all the fuss is about. Do you own a boat or have access to a good deer lease. welcome anyway.


Not sure I want to answer that! LOL


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Welcome...


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

The Dirty Old man from Port O'Connor :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: says

Welcome Aboard


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

wELCOME,NICE PIC ON THE PINK TRACTOR!!


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

TIMBOv2 said:


> wELCOME,NICE PIC ON THE PINK TRACTOR!!


Thank you! That was at a fundraiser for breast cancer. My grandfather was a farmer so the picture was a must! ,-P


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> OK guys, here's the test. If you first noticed the hottie in the bikini and never even realized that she was fishing....you're normal.
> 
> If you first noticed that she was using a spincast reel, the bait bucket and wondered if she was going to CPR that fish....you need to quit spending so much time on 2cool and go to strip club or NASCAR race.


i glanced at the hottie and then quicly glanced at the fish on the end of the line to see what she was hooked on to. hwell:


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

redduck said:


> I can't SEE what all the fuss is about. Do you own a boat or have access to a good deer lease. welcome anyway.


Can't believe it took ten pages before someone got to the important stuff!

Welcome aboard young lady!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

SlickWillie said:


> Can't believe it took ten pages before someone got to the important stuff!
> 
> Welcome aboard young lady!


10 pages? i only see 2??? what am i missing?


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

iridered2003 said:


> 10 pages? i only see 2??? what am i missing?


Evidently a lot! :slimer:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

iridered2003 said:


> 10 pages? i only see 2??? what am i missing?





beach_babe said:


> Evidently a lot! :slimer:


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

TIMBOv2 said:


> wELCOME,NICE PIC ON THE PINK TRACTOR!!


what tractor? 

never mind - I see it now.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Miss beach_babe, does your pink tractor have a pink brush hog mower or post hole digger as well ?

Maybe you can be of more use around here than originally thought ? LOL j/k .

Welcome aboard.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

TIMBOv2 said:


> wELCOME,NICE PIC ON THE PINK TRACTOR!!


she lied to us all


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

You dirty old men should be ashamed of yourselves. I guess we can't help ourselves. Welcome to you sweetheart from a grandpa.


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

iridered2003 said:


> she lied to us all


hahahahahahahaha!!!!!!! That's crack-a-lackin'!


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

ok, I do believe I have created a monster:headknock...she is so addicted to this site that she was on 2cool IN CHURCH this morning...>shaking my head< lol I had a feeling this would happen!


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

Welcome you will like this site lots of good info and fun on here. Gig 'em!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

rut_row said:


> ok, I do believe I have created a monster:headknock...she is so addicted to this site that she was on 2cool IN CHURCH this morning...>shaking my head< lol I had a feeling this would happen!


What's wrong with that?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

beach_babe said:


> Evidently a lot! :slimer:


 Another thing you probably haven't found in the User CP: you can change your settings to see sixty posts a page rather than the default ten or fifteen... You can just scroll down a while rather than hitting the "next page" link...


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

iridered2003 said:


> she lied to us all


 OH SNAP!!! not that pink tractor:rotfl:


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

slopoke said:


> What's wrong with that?


God IS everywhere..and this particular morning she was looking for him on 2cool...lol


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Welcome to 2cool BB.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

TIMBOv2 said:


> OH SNAP!!! not that pink tractor:rotfl:


no,no,no, the fat chick on the pink tractor


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*Welcome Aboard!*

Howdy! Good to have you on board!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Welcome aboard. I would say it can be addicting, but it looks like you already are.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Any friend of Lee Lee's is alright in my book. Welcome to 2Cool.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Welcome and make sure you have tough skin around here. Some folks are great, some know it all and some just wanna argue.. But all in all, a great network of friends.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Rusty S said:


> You girls need to have your own little Martha Stewart forum and stay off the big board, Pokie-Bocephus and blckjck224 will be regulars, and then there will be the days ya'll are joined by poctroutboy. Yeah right welcome. rs


how did i get drug into this??? POC Troutboy huh.... where's the picture of rusty kissing on that big pink... uhhhh.... well ya'll know what it was....too early in the week to get mont mad at me....


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

Rusty S said:


> You girls need to have your own little Martha Stewart forum and stay off the big board, Pokie-Bocephus and blckjck224 will be regulars, and then there will be the days ya'll are joined by poctroutboy. Yeah right welcome. rs





POC Troutman said:


> how did i get drug into this??? POC Troutboy huh.... where's the picture of rusty kissing on that big pink... uhhhh.... well ya'll know what it was....too early in the week to get mont mad at me....


Hey Rusty, Martha Stewart forum? Does that forum have threads about cats with jars on their heads or talk about their favorite brand of soap? Perhaps the the "favorite soap" but certainly not Cats with Jars on their head! If we go there will you promise to join us? If not im staying put.


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

Bull Red said:


> Any friend of Lee Lee's is alright in my book. Welcome to 2Cool.


Two thumbs up!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

rut_row said:


> Hey Rusty, Martha Stewart forum? Does that forum have threads about cats with jars on their heads or talk about their favorite brand of soap? Perhaps the the "favorite soap" but certainly not Cats with Jars on their head! If we go there will you promise to join us? If not im staying put.


I think what Rusty was trying to say was that, "you women need to stick to cooking and cleaning". 
Now please keep in mind that "Rusty" does not speak for all of us. :biggrin:


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

CORNHUSKER said:


> I think what Rusty was trying to say was that, "you women need to stick to cooking and cleaning".
> Now please keep in mind that "Rusty" does not speak for all of us. :biggrin:


oooo that came in loud and clear. LOL annnd i got a good laugh from it too.


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

CORNHUSKER said:


> I think what Rusty was trying to say was that, "you women need to stick to cooking and cleaning".
> Now please keep in mind that "Rusty" does not speak for all of us. :biggrin:


I'm confused. Men do the cooking and cleaning is for the maid. How did women get thrown into that category?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

beach_babe said:


> I'm confused. Men do the cooking and cleaning is for the maid. How did women get thrown into that category?


x2.

I went to college so I didn't have to do that nonsense.


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

beach_babe said:


> I'm confused. Men do the cooking and cleaning is for the maid. How did women get thrown into that category?


OOOOOO lord, you have done it now! LMAO :headknock:help:


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

txgoddess said:


> x2.
> 
> I went to college so I didn't have to do that nonsense.


Right?!? It's madness! LOL


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm stayin' out of this all together. :idea:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

:cheers: Welcome BB.............


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

rut_row said:


> OOOOOO lord, you have done it now! LMAO :headknock:help:


Rut_roh, this is uh oh. Pretty sure we didn't start it and my argument is that there are other things I do much better. Don't need to kill anyone with my cooking. Over and out! :spineyes:


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

beach_babe said:


> Rut_roh, this is uh oh. Pretty sure we didn't start it and my argument is that *there are other things I do much better*. Don't need to kill anyone with my cooking. Over and out! :spineyes:


do tell.....in detail please


----------



## wadefisher_migas (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome Beach Babe!


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

mud minner said:


> do tell.....in detail please


Sleep and art! What were you thinking?


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

beach_babe said:


> Rut_roh, this is uh oh. Pretty sure we didn't start it and my argument is that there are other things I do much better. Don't need to kill anyone with my cooking. Over and out! :spineyes:


 LMAO! yes, please stay out of the kitchen...you and my mother cook alike... i grew up thinking toast was supposed to be burnt. the only difference was she made us eat it and you would throw it out HA~ Now ill let you get to



mud minner said:


> do tell.....in detail please


LMAO



beach_babe said:


> Sleep and art! What were you thinking?


the same thing we all were. you had to know that was going to spark that response!


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

beach_babe said:


> Sleep and art! What were you thinking?


hwell:


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

Keeping it G-rated! Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

beach_babe said:


> Keeping it G-rated! Sorry to disappoint.


you can send it in a PM...:cheers:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I thought women had smaller feet so they could stand closer to the sink? Bwahahaha!


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> I thought women had smaller feet so they could stand closer to the sink? Bwahahaha!


And they don't need a watch...there's one on the stove and one by the bed.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> I thought women had smaller feet so they could stand closer to the sink? Bwahahaha!


God gave me big hands so I can knock you upside your head.


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Jamie_Lee said:


> God gave me big hands so I can knock you upside your head.


Psssh!


----------



## wadefisher_migas (Feb 17, 2011)

beach_babe said:


> Sleep and art! What were you thinking?


*ART?* What kind of *ART* if I may ask?


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

saltwatersensations said:


> I thought women had smaller feet so they could stand closer to the sink? Bwahahaha!


Oh! Well that explains it. My feet are like waterskies! Guess I just wasn't made for that. Tee hee


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> I thought women had smaller feet so they could stand closer to the sink? Bwahahaha!


 see...there ya go thinking...


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

beware of all the leg humpers on this site.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

beach_babe said:


> Oh! Well that explains it. My feet are like waterskies! Guess I just wasn't made for that. Tee hee


Well youll just have to stand sideways when you do them. LMAO!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> I thought women had smaller feet so they could stand closer to the sink? Bwahahaha!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

That's what Rusty must have meant, "a woman has two places in the house, the kitchen and the bedroom and nekkidness is acceptable in both".
Again, please understand that "Rusty does not speak for all of us".


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

wadefisher_migas said:


> *ART?* What kind of *ART* if I may ask?


Varies depending on my mood. I have some posted on fb at Dezda Gallery.


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

porkchoplc said:


> beware of all the leg humpers on this site.


Just legs? Shucks! :rotfl:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

beach_babe said:


> Just legs? Shucks! :rotfl:


Your just asking for it. LOL! :rybka:


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

saltwatersensations said:


> Your just asking for it. LOL! :rybka:


Just havin a little fun. I can joke as well as anyone! :cheers:


----------



## wadefisher_migas (Feb 17, 2011)

rut_row said:


> ok, I do believe I have created a monster:headknock...she is so addicted to this site that she was on 2cool IN CHURCH this morning...>shaking my head< lol I had a feeling this would happen!


haha! now thats funny right there!!:spineyes:


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

ur gonna fit in around here!!!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

beach_babe said:


> Sleep and art! What were you thinking?


Since this is a fishing forum, something fishy I'm sure.


----------



## wadefisher_migas (Feb 17, 2011)

beach_babe said:


> Varies depending on my mood. I have some posted on fb at Dezda Gallery.


Cool! I'll go check it out! :dance:


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

slopoke said:


> I'm stayin' out of this all together. :idea:


ooooo commmon Poke! have a little fun!


beach_babe said:


> Just legs? Shucks! :rotfl:


you are really opening up here Oh no! lol funy to watch.


saltwatersensations said:


> Your just asking for it. LOL! :rybka:


 YES she is...lmao!



beach_babe said:


> Just havin a little fun. I can joke as well as anyone! :cheers:


you are on a roll woman. i knew you would enjoy this site...i just had no idea how much!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I like legs!


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

wadefisher_migas said:


> Cool! I'll go check it out! :dance:


:mpd:

Stalker...


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

iridered2003 said:


> she lied to us all


 SHES HAYT!


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

You cant just post on one thread, now go out there and give some blackeyes and hurt feelings, ohh, and the "someone call the waaaabulance" thread is long as hell, i wouldnt recommend reading it from the beginning page or you will be exploring that one for eternity


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

slopoke said:


> I like legs!


i like thighs!


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

mud minner said:


> i like thighs!


You're not there yet, keep going....you're still missing the point! LOL angelsm


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

beach_babe said:


> You're not there yet, keep going....you're still missing the point! LOL angelsm


whoaaaaaa now this thread is getting interesting.... where is that picture with the bums that says "this thread is worthless without pitchers"???


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

beach_babe said:


> You're not there yet, keep going....you're still missing the point! LOL angelsm


WOW! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

beach_babe said:


> You're not there yet, keep going....you're still missing the point! LOL angelsm


PM sent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

BIGMIKE77 said:


> You cant just post on one thread, now go out there and give some blackeyes and hurt feelings, ohh, and the "someone call the waaaabulance" thread is long as hell, i wouldnt recommend reading it from the beginning page or you will be exploring that one for eternity


I have today. I avoided the "pron" thread for a bit because I thought it might be an "oh so not obvious" attempt to lead to ****. But them my curiosity got the better of me and I dove right in. Good stuff!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

POC Troutman said:


> whoaaaaaa now this thread is getting interesting.... where is that picture with the bums that says "this thread is worthless without pitchers"???


 Here ya go.


----------



## wadefisher_migas (Feb 17, 2011)

Long Pole said:


> :mpd:
> 
> Stalker...


Haha! Funny! You stalking me? I actually do like art... Go check out my artwork on my 2cool profile! Oh, and you should check her stuff out too... Good stuff!


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

beach_babe said:


> I have today. I avoided the "pron" thread for a bit because I thought it might be an "oh so not obvious" attempt to lead to ****. But them my curiosity got the better of me and I dove right in. Good stuff!


have you checked out the "what are they teaching at A&M?" im waiting for you to respond to that! Being you are an Aggie and all. hurry up! lol :bounce:


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Bull Red said:


> Here ya go.


i was close to the quote, but the point was made. thanks for putting that up for me BR


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

wadefisher_migas said:


> Haha! Funny! You stalking me? I actually do like art... Go check out my artwork on my 2cool profile! Oh, and you should check her stuff out too... Good stuff!


I like artwork....ya know those gurls with perty body paint??


----------



## wadefisher_migas (Feb 17, 2011)

Long Pole said:


> I like artwork....ya know those gurls with perty body paint??


Yep, that counts!:rotfl:


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

Long Pole said:


> I like artwork....ya know those gurls with perty body paint??


Do you know there are girls on here that do that?


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

beach_babe said:


> Do you know there are girls on here that do that?


Can't believe it if I can't see it.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Long Pole said:


> Can't believe it if I can't see it.


Here ya go


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Here ya go


Is that you in the Catwoman get-up? :rotfl:

jk


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

Long Pole said:


> Can't believe it if I can't see it.


Takes more than a cheesy line for that! Well, for me anyway!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Thats is alot of paint TXGoddess


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Long Pole said:


> Is that you in the Catwoman get-up? :rotfl:
> 
> jk


Don't hate. Appreciate.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

beach_babe said:


> Takes more than a cheesy line for that! Well, for me anyway!


Who said that was meant for you?


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> Thats is alot of paint TXGoddess


OMG!!!


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

Long Pole said:


> Who said that was meant for you?


Oh, thank goodness! Gotta worry about one who calls himself long pole. LOL


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Here ya go


Trinita
Shaquida
Tramesha
Taniqua
D'jonay
and Nekiesha.... I know all those girls! :rotfl:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

beach_babe said:


> Oh, thank goodness! Gotta worry about one who calls himself long pole. LOL


You should see my bumper sticker.

How long's your fishing pole?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

txgirl1722 said:


> Trinita
> Shaquida
> Tramesha
> Taniqua
> ...


those are some huge mammary glads you have there.


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> those are some huge mammary glads you have there.


:bounce::bounce: :rotfl:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

ok, let me officially say welcome... look no further. single or hooked up, what kind of bote you got? sorry you had to deal with the culvert rats in my absence... I just ask the questions they all want to know in a more polite, business atmosphere.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow, y'all ruined this thread with those pictures.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

SlickWillie said:


> Wow, y'all ruined this thread with those pictures.


Why you gotta talk about TxGoddess? She can't help it she has a thyroid problem.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Long Pole said:


> Why you gotta talk about TxGoddess? She can't help it she has a thyroid problem.


Yeah! I'm just big boned.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

txgirl1722 said:


> Trinita
> Shaquida
> Tramesha
> Taniqua
> ...


 That can't be right, there's not enough "La"s or "Q"s in your list. :rotfl:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Yeah! I'm just big boned.


Did you get those bones from a walrus or what?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> ok, let me officially say welcome... look no further. single or hooked up, what kind of bote you got? sorry you had to deal with the culvert rats in my absence... I just ask the questions they all want to know in a more polite, business atmosphere.


and does she own a pair of green nikes.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Long Pole said:


> Did you get those bones from a walrus or what?


I'll have you know that through strenuous diet and exercise, I have gotten my BMI down to 74.3.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I'll have you know that through strenuous diet and exercise, I have gotten my BMI down to 74.3.


Is that what you call your left arm? :rotfl:


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

Long Pole said:


> You should see my bumper sticker.
> 
> How long's your fishing pole?


What's that?!? :rotfl:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Long Pole said:


> Is that what you call your left arm? :rotfl:


I'm not your friend anymore.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I'm not your friend anymore.


:dance:


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> and does she own a pair of green nikes.


Oh lord......


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I wanna see some [email protected]


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

hey beach babe.. a 64 year old is hittin' on you... send them naked pics.. you can thank rut row...

and do you... own green nikes?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> hey beach babe.. a 64 year old is hittin' on you... send them naked pics.. you can thank rut row...
> 
> and do you... own green nikes?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

MMMMMMM! Green Nikes........................................................


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> MMMMMMM! Green Nikes........................................................


You better watch out for Big Hands!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

*<queue the green nike picture>*


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Vbottom put them blue pills down


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Long Pole said:


> You better watch out for Big Hands!!


LOL...

:rotfl:


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

InfamousJ said:


> hey beach babe.. a 64 year old is hittin' on you... send them naked pics.. you can thank rut row...
> 
> and do you... own green nikes?


Green nikes?!? Hey, I resemble that comment!!!


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

resemble? or resent?


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

mud minner said:


> i like thighs!


BBQ'ed leg of women


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

beach_babe said:


> Green nikes?!? Hey, I resemble that comment!!!


theres a green nike thread somewhere around here. check it out
:brew2::brew2::brew2:


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

I have and I did mean resemble. It was supposed to be funny! It's difficult to offend me. Your threats of laughter don't skeer me!


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

She DOES NOT resemble that comment! OOOOOO holy smokes! LMAO ok Gilbert you are taking advantage of her being new here! shame on you!!!!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I like girls in green nikes. How is that taking advantage of her?


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

rut_row said:


> She DOES NOT resemble that comment! OOOOOO holy smokes! LMAO ok Gilbert you are taking advantage of her being new here! shame on you!!!!


what more can you aks for from a IDIOT?


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

BeachBabe, certain people think this is facebook or myspace where they want a profile, intrests, hobbies, relationship status, likes and dislikes, and a complete bio so they dont have to beat around the bush and try and get a date. I'm sure if you go to a gathering you'll be at the top of the list as to who to hound to "you need to be there, you have to!" .....


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

beach_babe said:


> Green nikes?!? Hey, I resemble that comment!!!


Really? :dance:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=3361547&postcount=98


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

WilliamH said:


> Really? :dance:
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=3361547&postcount=98


did you see any green nikes in that pic?


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

iridered2003 said:


> did you see any green nikes in that pic?


No. I can only assume they are on her feet.


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

BIGMIKE77 said:


> BeachBabe, certain people think this is facebook or myspace where they want a profile, intrests, hobbies, relationship status, likes and dislikes, and a complete bio so they dont have to beat around the bush and try and get a date. I'm sure if you go to a gathering you'll be at the top of the list as to who to hound to "you need to be there, you have to!" .....


Wellllllll, maybe some comments I throw out there just to find out who they are. I've got some brains rattling around my thick skull. :spineyes: And I have a facebook, it can be found by those who really want to.


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

rut_row said:


> She DOES NOT resemble that comment! OOOOOO holy smokes! LMAO ok Gilbert you are taking advantage of her being new here! shame on you!!!!


He is usually just taking advantage of drunk men.......


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

WilliamH said:


> No. I can only assume they are on her feet.


one of her eleven toes were showing :brew2:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

mud minner said:


> He is usually just taking advantage of drunk men.......


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

post #8:



slabnabbin said:


> Welcome! _*If you would have started this thread about 10 Monday morning it would have 50 replies by now*_. I am sure it will get there anyway!


all you have to do is wait a few days. monday's never that far away.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

mud minner said:


> one of her eleven toes were showing :brew2:


Best looking toe today :rotfl:.

:bounce::bounce::bounce:

Leaves not much to the imagination .


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

rlw said:


> Welcome, can't believe no one asked about a smoker, boat, croaker,arties only or any of the pertinent info.
> 
> Oh yea a pic would be nice!! Sorry it's obligatory for us to ask for one.


I am getting to it!



txgoddess said:


> Yeah! I'm just big boned.


 Yeah gurl! You know I love that about you! You will always be on the top of the list of 2cool ladies I stalk.

Anyway, welcome. Do you have a smoker? No matter what txgoddess tells you...its not true


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Here ya go


Those are all too........................................................................darkly painted....................for me. Jus' sayin'. :bounce:


----------



## J L Dunn (Sep 16, 2005)

beach_babe said:


> Whoop! A&M graduate here, And thanks!


Welcome; however don't be too disappointed because you are wrapped in maroon & white...you could have been like me and wrapped in orange & white  

JLD
Texas '51


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

24Buds said:


> Yeah gurl! You know I love that about you! You will always be on the top of the list of 2cool ladies I stalk.


I'm thrilled. Besides, I thought it was my overwhelming beauty, charm, and modesty that won you over.



24Buds said:


> Anyway, welcome. Do you have a smoker? * No matter what txgoddess tells you...its not true*


She seems smart enough. She doesn't need ME to tell her.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I'm thrilled. Besides, I thought it was my overwhelming beauty, charm, and modesty that won you over.
> 
> She seems smart enough. She doesn't need ME to tell her.


 It was all that my lady friend

am I back on the Christmas card list?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

24Buds said:


> It was all that my lady friend
> 
> am I back on the Christmas card list?


Sure. For now.


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Welcome to 2cool!


----------



## fun2redfish (Jan 16, 2006)

Hey guys, what gives???? First they could vote...then drive...and now on 2cool??? 

WelcomeQ


----------



## texasdave (Aug 15, 2005)

*Welcome*

Welcome to 2cool and there will never be enough hot women on the board. Now the ones here may not like having to split up how much attention they get. They live for it.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

texasdave said:


> Welcome to 2cool and there will never be enough hot women on the board. Now the ones here may not like having to split up how much attention they get. They live for it.


I doubt it. There is probably still a 10:1 perv to hot chick ratio.


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

slopoke said:


> Those are all too........................................................................darkly painted....................for me. Jus' sayin'. :bounce:


I go through different phases. They're not all dark.  But I like hearing people's opinions and glad to know you went and took a look. Thanks!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

ok, it's 6:37 and you are on 2cool.. now we know.


----------



## REEL CRAZY (Dec 21, 2005)

I like the Just Beachy section. Really like the lion fish.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> ok, it's 6:37 and you are on 2cool.. now we know.


And you posted that at 7:02...do you always surf at the dinner table?


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

This is the longest welcome thread I have ever seen, so I figured I would chime in and say "Welcome".


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Welcome to the site and a beach babe is always welcome.


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

Thanks to all of you! I have enjoyed meeting you all and look forward to getting to know you better. I definitely like the personalities I've seen so far!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

I smell cougar! This reminds me of the beer joints and dance halls on opening weekend of deer season! 

Welcome feline! :rotfl:


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

Harbormaster said:


> I smell cougar! This reminds me of the beer joints and dance halls on opening weekend of deer season!
> 
> Welcome feline! :rotfl:


purrrrrrr.....


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

.............don't ever member seeing Beach Babe in Bandera, TX??? Not to say that she's never been on Hunter's Weekend!!



Harbormaster said:


> I smell cougar! This reminds me of the beer joints and dance halls on opening weekend of deer season!
> 
> Welcome feline! :rotfl:


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

she is on track to have more posts than J in a month!!!!


----------



## HeatherG (Apr 4, 2011)

I have a pair of green shoes, but those arent the ones. Welcome beach babe


----------



## 100 FATHOMS (Dec 28, 2006)

Welcome aboard. Here's the big question' is it "yall", y'all, ya'll, yawl, or you all? Guys gotta know.


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

mud minner said:


> she is on track to have more posts than J in a month!!!!


I must meet this special one named J! I bet we'd get along swimmingly. :goldfish:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

HeatherG said:


> I have a pair of green shoes, but those arent the ones. Welcome beach babe


Are you just trying to bring the attention back your way now? :slimer:


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

mud minner said:


> she is on track to have more posts than J in a month!!!!


Ain't noooooooooooo frrriiiiiiiggggggggggggiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnn way.


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

100 FATHOMS said:


> Welcome aboard. Here's the big question' is it "yall", y'all, ya'll, yawl, or you all? Guys gotta know.


 I believe it's y'all because it's contraction of you and all.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

100 FATHOMS said:


> Welcome aboard. Here's the big question' is it "yall", y'all, ya'll, yawl, or you all? Guys gotta know.


It's "you'se guy's".


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

beach_babe said:


> I must meet this special one named J! I bet we'd get along swimmingly. :goldfish:


Oh gawd...his head is gonna pop now. :headknock


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

beach_babe said:


> I believe it's y'all because it's contraction of you and all.


InfamousJ...but he is always invisible


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

mud minner said:


> InfamousJ...but he is always invisible


Are you calling him a wimp?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

LMAO,, the stalkers have your rep cruising up quick!!!!
you'll be maxed by friday!!! 

welcome aboard BB!


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

Long Pole said:


> Are you calling him a wimp?


Yes........


----------



## HeatherG (Apr 4, 2011)

Long Pole said:


> Are you just trying to bring the attention back your way now? :slimer:


NO WAY!!! I just wanted to say hi...

If I wanted to bring the attention back, I would of posted up the pictures of me in the green shoes :rotfl: If I had your e-mail I'd send them to ya first


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

HeatherG said:


> NO WAY!!! I just wanted to say hi...
> 
> If I wanted to bring the attention back, I would of posted up the pictures of me in the green shoes :rotfl: If I had your e-mail I'd send them to ya first


LOL! That's awesome!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

HeatherG said:


> NO WAY!!! I just wanted to say hi...
> 
> If I wanted to bring the attention back, I would of posted up the pictures of me in the green shoes :rotfl: If I had your e-mail I'd send them to ya first


[email protected]


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

HeatherG said:


> NO WAY!!! I just wanted to say hi...
> 
> If I wanted to bring the attention back, I would of posted up the pictures of me in the green shoes :rotfl: If I had your e-mail I'd send them to ya first


he only likes moose knuckles


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

HeatherG said:


> NO WAY!!! I just wanted to say hi...
> 
> If I wanted to bring the attention back, I would of posted up the pictures of me in the green shoes :rotfl: If I had your e-mail I'd send them to ya first


JUST green shoes?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

beach_babe said:


> I must meet this special one named J! I bet we'd get along swimmingly. :goldfish:


there are some disadvantages to being the man of steel...


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> there are some disadvantages to being the man of steel...


Yeah RUST!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> there are some disadvantages to being the man of steel...


If you only had a brain :rotfl:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

this is going great


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

rlw said:


> Yeah RUST!!!!!!!!





jeff.w said:


> If you only had a brain :rotfl:


:rotfl:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

We should do a 2cool calendar of all the hotties wearing green Nikes(except mine).


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> We should do a 2cool calendar of all the hotties wearing green Nikes(except mine).


you know it doesn't work that way... come one come all...


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

saltwatersensations said:


> We should do a 2cool calendar of all the hotties wearing green Nikes(except mine).


Oh yeah! You guys would look great! I'd buy that for a nickel. :dance:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Yes it does. My idea my rules :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I see jealousy



rlw said:


> Yeah RUST!!!!!!!!





jeff.w said:


> If you only had a brain :rotfl:


lemme guess, yall are thyroidically challenged?


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

HeatherG said:


> NO WAY!!! I just wanted to say hi...
> 
> If I wanted to bring the attention back, I would of posted up the pictures of me in the green shoes :rotfl: If I had your e-mail I'd send them to ya first


PM SENT!!!!!!


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> We should do a 2cool calendar of all the hotties wearing green Nikes(except mine).


I agree....she can leave the shoes off. :slimer:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

beach_babe said:


> Oh yeah! You guys would look great! I'd buy that for a nickel. :dance:


Psshh!! You better pull out them benjamins......


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Long Pole said:


> PM SENT!!!!!!


don't forget to pass the email


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> Psshh!! You better pull out them benjamins......


Got change??


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> don't forget to pass the email


Sorry, I'm not on the B-Cool email list.

For a fee, I'll start a new thread with it. :rotfl:


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> Psshh!! You better pull out them benjamins......


so are you the boyfriend or her pimp?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

rlw said:


> Got change??


Why you wanna see me in green Nike's. SICKO!!!!:rotfl: She was talking bout us dudes............ I knew you werent right. :rotfl:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

NewbieFisher said:


> so are you the boyfriend or her pimp?


Keep up Newb...:headknock


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

beach_babe said:


> Oh yeah! *You guys *would look great! I'd buy that for a nickel. :dance:


Some of you fools need glasses.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I'd look great in green nikes.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> Why you wanna see me in green Nike's. SICKO!!!!:rotfl: She was talking bout us dudes............ I knew you werent right. :rotfl:


Doh!! My bad. Maybe she can use this for enticement!!!


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> I'd look great in green nikes.


I'm sure they are already green from all the mowing and weedeating, no?


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

Sooooooo.......do any of you have a boat? :rofl:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

jeff.w said:


> I'm sure they are already green from all the mowing and weedeating, no?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

rlw said:


> Doh!! My bad. Maybe she can use this for enticement!!!


OUCH!!!!!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

jeff.w said:


> I'm sure they are already green from all the mowing and weedeating, no?


.***????????????????


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

rlw said:


> Doh!! My bad. Maybe she can use this for enticement!!!


Haaaaaawtttttttt


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

has beach_babe seen any of the pictures of rusty from the first cook off??? some good ones there....


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

POC Troutman said:


> has beach_babe seen any of the pictures of rusty from the first cook off??? some good ones there....


BB has not. Where might one find those?


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

beach_babe said:


> BB has not. Where might one find those?


give it time, someone will troll this thread and post said pics.... there are some funny ones of me and pistol58 on here too.... but i'll need him to join this thread before i'll get into picture battles with him....


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Thats just wrong rlw.......LOL!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

saltwatersensations said:


> We should do a 2cool calendar of all the hotties wearing green Nikes(except mine).





POC Troutman said:


> you know it doesn't work that way... come one come all...





beach_babe said:


> Oh yeah! You guys would look great! I'd buy that for a nickel. :dance:


I'll pose! :bounce::dance::rybka:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

beach_babe said:


> Sooooooo.......do any of you have a boat? :rofl:


yes with a big motor...


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

slopoke said:


> I'll pose! :bounce::dance::rybka:


I think I just threw up in my mouth a little. h:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

beach_babe said:


> Sooooooo.......do any of you have a boat? :rofl:


Not on the 1st thread...

What do you think we are some kind of boat ho's?


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

man oh man..

Welcome, and watch out for any member who joined on or around May 21 2004 (a day that will live in infamy) and has more than 5000 posts..

Andrew


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

Long Pole said:


> Not on the 1st thread...
> 
> What do you think we are some kind of boat ho's?


Yes :wink::wink:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

slopoke said:


> I'll pose! :bounce::dance::rybka:


Which calendar are you wanting to pose for...ladies or men?

If you cut your hair shorter you might get June!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

beach_babe said:


> I think I just threw up in my mouth a little. h:


that's why these dudes save their paper grocery sacks


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

InfamousJ said:


> that's why these dudes save their paper grocery sacks


I will keep one handy from now on. Thanks for the helpful tip!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

What?


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Here's Mr. June,July And August!!!!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

there we go, the Rusty pics begin to surface.... keep 'em coming


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

slopoke said:


> What?


I got you posing,,, under a rainbow!! that should get Cornhole out and posting. kisssm


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

where's the cornhole/snap pic?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> where's the cornhole/snap pic?


I have it,, but both of them threatened my life and cussed me in text for hours till I pulled it last time..


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

she wanted to meet J huih??? ok!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

waterspout said:


> she wanted to meet J huih??? ok!


Dang J I never would have knew without this pic......:rotfl:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

then we have Slopoke wanting a peck-er from me!

Poor Gilbert took two days to get out of that mess,,, quit being cheap Gilbert and they're not as big!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

dang.................


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> dang.................


*WHHHAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTT???????????*


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> where's the cornhole/snap pic?


I figured what the heck Gilbert,, I'm searcing my local c for it now.. give me a few if J doesn't post it first.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Arti,, which ones are those,, I can't see photobucket here.. I see red X's! eeerrr let me know whick ones those are.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

you may be better off not knowing..


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

Just some fabulous shots of you and Poke, also one of you and your ex before she saw the one of you and poke.... nothing new LOL


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

hwell:


----------



## saltup83 (Jul 15, 2010)

welcome to the family!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

LOL, ya,, ok!!! I don't believe you anyway.. I'll see them in a few.



oh well,, we have Cornhole and Snappy at first love!


then there's Arti and Shortstick have a lovers spat!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

this is geeting about as bad as the whambalance thread


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Artifishual said:


> Just some fabulous shots of you and Poke, also one of you and your ex before she saw the one of you and poke.... nothing new LOL


Uhm. That's a great photoshop. But I never was on that boat with 'Spigot and Cornyho......and all that beer......and wind......and no fish catchin'. :fish::rybka:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

waterspout said:


> LOL, ya,, ok!!! I don't believe you anyway.. I'll see them in a few.
> oh well,, we have Cornhole and Snappy at first love!
> 
> then there's Arti and Shortstick have a lovers spat!


I like red. kisssm


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Anyone got the pic of that poor concrete slab that Spout was lovin on?


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Artifishual said:


>


 LMMFAO.. BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

Wow! Never a dull moment. Love it!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

2cool dispute between Saltwatersensations, 007, AggieBret, and MC!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Jamie_Lee said:


> 2cool dispute between Saltwatersensations, 007, AggieBret, and MC!


AKA The Three Stooges and Shemp.


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

waterspout said:


> then we have Slopoke wanting a peck-er from me!
> 
> Poor Gilbert took two days to get out of that mess,,, quit being cheap Gilbert and they're not as big!


UMMMMM BILL? lmao! you have sum splaaaaanin to duuuuuuuu! LMAO:ac550:


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> AKA The Three Stooges and Shemp.


That was the day I met you Elaine!

Actaully I met a lot of 2coolers that day!


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

beach_babe said:


> Wow! Never a dull moment. Love it!


 see what we miss out on when we go to lunch?!!! lol


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Note to self: 
Stay the hell away from the cameras at 2Cool gatherings. :rotfl:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Bull Red said:


> Note to self:
> Stay the hell away from the cameras at 2Cool gatherings. :rotfl:


....and always check your 6 when you head out. 

You might end up 50 miles down the road with a dude following at you.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Jamie_Lee said:


> That was the day I met you Elaine!
> 
> Actaully I met a lot of 2coolers that day!


Yup... there were lots of 'em there! I am not sure how I always wind up at fish fries and crawfish boils, but don't eat either. Gotta keep an eye on the minions, I suppose.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Long Pole said:


> ....and always check your 6 when you head out.


 Yep! I think txgoddess can attest to that! LOL


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Yup... there were lots of 'em there! I am not sure how I always wind up at fish fries and crawfish boils, *but don't eat either.* Gotta keep an eye on the minions, I suppose.


why not?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> why not?


Don't like the taste or texture.


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

rut_row said:


> see what we miss out on when we go to lunch?!!! lol


I'm learning. No more lunch! Who needs food?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Yup... there were lots of 'em there! I am not sure how I always wind up at fish fries and crawfish boils, but don't eat either. Gotta keep an eye on the minions, I suppose.


So you can listen to MC talk about his views on life and watch Rusty fall off the mech. bull! :spineyes:


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

beach_babe said:


> Who needs food?


That could be the new TCBDA motto!

a


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

beach_babe said:


> I'm learning. No more lunch! Who needs food?


After those pics of TxGoddess....well nevermind.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Long Pole said:


> ....and always check your 6 when you head out.
> 
> You might end up 50 miles down the road with a dude following at you.


Always, BYOB!!!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

waterspout said:


> So you can listen to MC talk about his views on life and watch Rusty fall off the mech. bull! :spineyes:


That was at the BBQ. I like BBQ. 

And... at the one in 2010... I got to hear Melon drunkenly talk about a 20 something hitting on him.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Always, BYOB!!!


Nah, someone will provide a keg. :spineyes:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Don't like the taste or texture.


hmmmmm........I'm gonna pass on that set up.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Long Pole said:


> Nah, someone will provide a keg. :spineyes:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Long Pole said:


> After those pics of TxGoddess....well nevermind.


Don't make me post a bikini pic.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Don't make me post a bikini pic.


Don't get this moved to the jungle.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Long Pole said:


> Don't get this moved to the jungle.


I reckon you better simmer down, then.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm just going to look this way, you stay over there.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Don't make me post a bikini pic.


You wouldnt dare!!!!!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> You wouldnt dare!!!!!


its not what you think. don't tempt her!!!!!! :headknock


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> You wouldnt dare!!!!!


x20000 No way in He!!


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> You wouldnt dare!!!!!


You first...and I don't mean a pic of you.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> That was at the BBQ. I like BBQ.
> 
> And... at the one in 2010... I got to hear* Melon drunkenly talk about a 20 something hitting on him*.


:rotfl: glad I ws finished eating.. 2funny!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Well, okay... My hair was a little darker, but I'm still rockin' the same tan.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Long Pole said:


> You first...and I don't mean a pic of you.


Thank God! Styarting to wondering about some of yall.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Well, okay... My hair was a little darker, but I'm still rockin' the same tan.


Makes me think of that music video " my milkshake brings all tha boys to tha yard." LMFAO!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I gotta say Tan fat looks better than pasty fat.  Junk in tha trunk......LOL! You have a sick mind Goddess


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> Thank God! Styarting to wondering about some of yall.


Now look at what you did...made Goddess ruin another page on this thread.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

saltwatersensations said:


> I gotta say Tan fat looks better than pasty fat.


Well... I do what I can with what I got.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> I gotta say Tan fat looks better than pasty fat.


Sad but true.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Where's my chalk???? It's gonna be cold again one of these days!!


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Well, okay... My hair was a little darker, but I'm still rockin' the same tan.


Everytime I see you it makes me wanna........shoot myself. :headknock


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Well, okay... My hair was a little darker, but I'm still rockin' the same tan.


The 2cool Hot-Chicks!!!!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Long Pole said:


> Everytime I see you it makes me wanna........shoot myself. :headknock


*flips hair* Don't hate me because I'm beautiful.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

How did you manage to tan between the folds? That's good hand work!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> *flips hair* Don't hate me because I'm beautiful.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Haute Pursuit said:


> How did you manage to tan between the folds? That's good hand work!


I use a custom made rotisserie type setup.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

TXgirl,, WTH is that new avatar? Can you post a better pic please?!!!!!!


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> *flips hair* Don't hate me because I'm beautiful.


They say it's in the eye of the beholder....

But I don't think a blind man can make those gurls beautiful.

I'm just glad God gave you a great personality...well maybe just a personality.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

waterspout said:


> TXgirl,, WTH is that new avatar? Can you post a better pic please?!!!!!!


 Bring back the feet. LOL


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Long Pole said:


> They say it's in the eye of the beholder....
> 
> But I don't think a blind man can make those gurls beautiful.
> 
> I'm just glad God gave you a great personality...well maybe just a personality.


it's a grate personality...

it grates on you.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Long Pole said:


> They say it's in the eye of the beholder....
> 
> But I don't think a blind man can make those gurls beautiful.
> 
> I'm just glad God gave you a great personality...well maybe just a personality.


Shooooot... with my sparkling personality and bangin' bod, it's amazing that I can go anywhere without stalkers tripping over me.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

rlw said:


> Where's my chalk???? It's gonna be cold again one of these days!!


Flour works purty good.


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

waterspout said:


> TXgirl,, WTH is that new avatar? Can you post a better pic please?!!!!!!


Here! is this better?


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

txgoddess said:


> Well, okay... My hair was a little darker, but I'm still rockin' the same tan.


Guuurl, that was a great day, but I thought we agreed not to post it. (I'm on the right for those of you wondering, still pasty) :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

found video of TxG at the beach:

http://t.co/RccNLnq


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Lawdy!!! I'm surprised she don't have knee bruising.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> How did you manage to tan between the folds? That's good hand work!


Its spray on, they hung her upside down on the second coat. Bwahahaha!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

beach_babe said:


> Guuurl, that was a great day, but I thought we agreed not to post it. (I'm on the right for those of you wondering, still pasty) :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


It's one of my few "skinny" pics. Gotta put my best foot forward.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

beach_babe said:


> Guuurl, that was a great day, but I thought we agreed not to post it. (I'm on the right for those of you wondering, still pasty) :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


I'm sorry, we couldn't see you around TxG. Let me flip my screen to wide mode.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

speckle-catcher said:


> found video of TxG at the beach:
> 
> http://t.co/RccNLnq


I'm more of a bikini model than swimmer.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> Its spray on, they hung her upside down on the second coat. Bwahahaha!


:rotfl:

Paint this dude, I'm out.


----------



## RG (Jun 7, 2006)

Your can't feel ulgy but you can feel fat in the dark.......come on ulgy...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Long Pole said:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Paint this dude, I'm out.


painted!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> found video of TxG at the beach:
> 
> http://t.co/RccNLnq


Splash to Mass ratio won't allow the launch!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Well, okay... My hair was a little darker, but I'm still rockin' the same tan.


Look it's a pod of humpbacks!!! :slimer:


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

rlw said:


> Where's my chalk???? It's gonna be cold again one of these days!!





CORNHUSKER said:


> Flour works purty good.


 Thanks CH. I didn't know WTH rlw was talkin' 'bout. :rotfl:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> Well, okay... My hair was a little darker, but I'm still rockin' the same tan.


Look at all that whale toe...


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Gotta know where u been, don't wanna double dip!!!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

rlw said:


> Gotta know where u been, don't wanna double dip!!!


 Wouldn't it be easier to just roll 'em in flour and look for the wet spot? :slimer:


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Bull Red said:


> .


Why do you have to brang midgets into this?


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Long Pole said:


> Why do you have to brang midgets into this?


Midgets? That's one big arse midget!


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

THIS IS SOOOO GOING SOUTH! LMAO


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

:headknock


Long Pole said:


> Why do you have to brang midgets into this?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Bull Red said:


> Midgets? That's one big arse midget!


Don't argue. Long pole knows his midgets.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

rut_row said:


> THIS IS SOOOO GOING SOUTH! LMAO


what do you mean "going?"

it's already there.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Bull Red said:


> Midgets? That's one big arse midget!


LMMFAO...she's got those walrus bones too.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Rut Row, based on your friend's 1st thread, I think she's gonna be popular here.


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

Bull Red said:


> Rut Row, based on your friend's 1st thread, I think she's gonna be popular here.


O... no doubt! LMAO this Post had taken on new meaning to an introduction! Im worried she may lose her job! I was there for a little bit today and there wasnt a whole lotta work going on! HAHA. But Im glad to see ya'll getting along so well.


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey Uh Oh! im still cracking up on that clay model "blondie" was sculpting! THAT was funny!


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

rut_row said:


> O... no doubt! LMAO this Post had taken on new meaning to an introduction! Im worried she may lose her job! I was there for a little bit today and there wasnt a whole lotta work going on! HAHA. But Im glad to see ya'll getting along so well.


She's been kinda quiet...did she forget her password.

We're having to carry her thread.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

I got off for 45 minutes and just had to catch up on 7 pages!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Jamie_Lee said:


> I got off for 45 minutes and just had to catch up on 7 pages!


:rotfl:


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

Long Pole said:


> She's been kinda quiet...did she forget her password.
> 
> We're having to carry her thread.


 She may actually be working!



Jamie_Lee said:


> I got off for 45 minutes and just had to catch up on 7 pages!


THERE YOU ARE!!! i was wondering where you went!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Jamie_Lee said:


> I got off for 45 minutes and just had to catch up on 7 pages!


go change your settings to more post per page and you won't have so many pages. LOL just more post per page.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

So when and where is the next 2cool gathering??? I think we need to get one set up! Beach Babe needs to meet some of you 2coolers, although some of you might actually scare her off.....Lol


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Jamie_Lee said:


> *I got off for 45 minutes *and just had to catch up on 7 pages!


:wink:


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

waterspout said:


> go change your settings to more post per page and you won't have so many pages. LOL just more post per page.


Didnt know I could do that!


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

I saw the pic of the four heavy women... How does something with such a small head get such a big body?


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

...................TMI



Jamie_Lee said:


> *I got off for 45 minutes* and just had to catch up on 7 pages!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> I saw the pic of the four heavy women... How does something with such a small head get such a big body?


I dunno... you tell us.

:rotfl:

Sorry... I couldn't resist.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I dunno... you tell us.
> 
> :rotfl:
> 
> Sorry... I couldn't resist.


She made a funny!!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> I dunno... you tell us.
> 
> :rotfl:
> 
> Sorry... I couldn't resist.


Hahahahahahahahaha! What can you say to that???? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: I am all outta green....


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

CORNHUSKER said:


> :wink:


damnit,, when you put it like that I wonder if she,,,,, never mind! :rotfl:


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

waterspout said:


> damnit,, when you put it like that I wonder if she,,,,, never mind! :rotfl:


Loose lips sink ships. :bounce:


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

rut_row said:


> O... no doubt! LMAO this Post had taken on new meaning to an introduction! Im worried she may lose her job! I was there for a little bit today and there wasnt a whole lotta work going on! HAHA. But Im glad to see ya'll getting along so well.


this hasn't been her thread for a LONG time now...


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

waterspout said:


> damnit,, when you put it like that I wonder if she,,,,, never mind! :rotfl:


HAHAHA I know where you were heading......


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Jamie_Lee said:


> I got off for 45 minutes and just had to catch up on 7 pages!


see, you dont need sws.. just a hot 2cool post


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Y'all get off the gas!!!!!!!!


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

POC Troutman said:


> this hasn't been her thread for a LONG time now...


ya, but shes been hanging in there...shes at 75 posts already. :ac550:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

blondes...


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

rut_row said:


> ya, but shes been hanging in there...shes at 75 posts already. :ac550:


that's true.... i forgot to check her rep... let me find a post from her.... honest truth i haven't seen it yet...but will guess it's at 5mm


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> see, you dont need sws.. just a hot 2cool post


HA! Real funny InfamousGay. Where was that pic of you???????  But I would have to agree, 45 minutes is a long time unless you are including a 30 min nap. Bwahaha!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

POC Troutman said:


> that's true.... i forgot to check her rep... let me find a post from her.... honest truth i haven't seen it yet...but will guess it's at 5mm


i was off a bit, 3.45mm when i checked it just now... not bad for 75 posts, but it's no Jamie Lee rise to fame....


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

rut_row said:


> Hey Uh Oh! im still cracking up on that clay model "blondie" was sculpting! THAT was funny!


I'm here to entertain! I asked her to make me one next! LOL

:bounce: and to hurry up! I looked like some produce and I was getting hungry.


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

Long Pole said:


> She's been kinda quiet...did she forget her password.
> 
> We're having to carry her thread.


I DO have to work at some point!!!


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

beach_babe said:


> I'm here to entertain! I asked her to make me one next! LOL
> 
> :bounce: and to hurry up! I looked like some produce and I was getting hungry.


LMAO how long before it hardens? LMAO! (ive never said that before):redface::biggrin:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

beach_babe said:


> I DO have to work at some point!!!


Are you new here? :rybka:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

rut_row said:


> LMAO how long before it hardens? LMAO! (ive never said that before):redface::biggrin:


That depends..............................


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

beach_babe said:


> I DO have to work at some point!!!


Slacker!!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

rut_row said:


> LMAO how long before it hardens? LMAO! (ive never said that before):redface::biggrin:


Hahahahaha!!!


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

saltwatersensations said:


> HA! Real funny InfamousGay. Where was that pic of you???????  But I would have to agree, 45 minutes is a long time unless you are including a 30 min nap. Bwahaha!


Uh oh, guess I'm in the wrong place!:spineyes:


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

just padding my thread count


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

DAng couldn't stand it 28 seconds and no post..... had to keep it running lol


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

rut_row said:


> LMAO how long before it hardens? LMAO! (ive never said that before):redface::biggrin:


I think I'm going to take it home and tell her it broke....


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> HA! Real funny InfamousGay. Where was that pic of you???????  But I would have to agree, 45 minutes is a long time unless you are including a 30 min nap. Bwahaha!


What do you do for the other 14.5 minutes?

I usually catch an episode of Yogi Bear..ya know they have like two episodes for each show.

Just wondering what other folks do in their down time....


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

beach_babe said:


> I think I'm going to take it home and tell her it broke....


OMG ROTFLMAO! she will be devastated! tell her to make one with MORE reinforcement...then bring that one home too!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

beach_babe said:


> Uh oh, guess I'm in the wrong place!:spineyes:


Ya both start at the same time. Just cause yall are broken.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

rut_row said:


> OMG ROTFLMAO! she will be devastated! tell her to make one with MORE reinforcement...then bring that one home too!


Inquiring minds want to see a pic of this gadget yall keep discussing...............wait or do I?????


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Is it similar to a giant cucumber?


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> Inquiring minds want to see a pic of this gadget yall keep discussing...............wait or do I?????


 LOL wish i was able to take a pic for a....buuuut it may be copyrighted. Gonna have to leave that up to Babe.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

rut_row said:


> LOL wish i was able to take a pic for a....buuuut it may be copyrighted. Gonna have to leave that up to Babe.


who's babe?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Bull Red said:


> Is it similar to a giant cucumber?


if it is and its made of clay, it could be pretty gritty and could break if handled too rough.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> who's babe?


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> if it is and its made of clay, it could be pretty gritty and could break if handled too rough.


from previous posts, sounds like they already broke it, emphasis on "they" :-O


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> if it is and its made of clay, it could be pretty gritty and could break if handled too rough.


I think this may be it

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=3425352&postcount=10


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> who's babe?


 Beach Babe



saltwatersensations said:


> if it is and its made of clay, it could be pretty gritty and could break if handled too rough.


You know how children draw pictures at a young age....say, they draw a picture of a Horse and It looks like a Dog...Well, thats the same concept here. This child is sculpting something that STRONGLY resembles SOMETHING else.


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

POC Troutman said:


> from previous posts, sounds like they already broke it, emphasis on "they" :-O


 ewww... slap yourself for me...please and thank you.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

two eyed monster?


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

So what does BB do for a yob? 

Don't wanna search thru 8 pages for this info, if already given.


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

Long Pole said:


> So what does BB do for a yob?
> 
> Don't wanna search thru 8 pages for this info, if already given.


Not given, not sure I should.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> who's babe?


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

rut_row said:


> ewww... slap yourself for me...please and thank you.


everybody's thinkin it, and i get the "slap" for sayin it??? i can live with that...carry on.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

POC Troutman said:


> everybody's thinkin it, and i get the "slap" for sayin it??? i can live with that...carry on.


Thinking what?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> I think this may be it
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=3425352&postcount=10


LMAO,, WITHOUT MISSING A BEAT!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

for a good time....


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

*Babe*

.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

beach_babe said:


> Not given, not sure I should.


 WATCHOUT,, HE'S A STALKER,, ASK TXCOOODESS!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

POC Troutman said:


> everybody's thinkin it, and i get the "slap" for sayin it??? i can live with that...carry on.


Be nice or I'll have Gilbert steal your truck again. :mpd:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

waterspout said:


> WATCHOUT,, HE'S A STALKER,, ASK TXCOOODESS!


Hey man...I was just trying to find out if where I followed her to this morning was the right place. I'm not really into those kind of peeps.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

slopoke said:


> Be nice or I'll have Gilbert steal your truck again. :mpd:


that's messed up!


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

POC Troutman said:


> that's messed up!


That's his BIL....who do you think drove him?


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

POC Troutman said:


> that's messed up!


Nah! What's messed up is the **** thing was too long to fit in 'Spout's garage so we had to start partin' it out on tha driveway. The civic association's still sendin' 'im letters. :mpd:


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Bull Red said:


> Is it similar to a giant cucumber?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

8675309


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> 8675309


 Jenny!


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> Inquiring minds want to see a pic of this gadget yall keep discussing...............wait or do I?????


I think that guy found the protype in west matty.......


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Long Pole said:


> So what does BB do for a yob?
> 
> Don't wanna search thru 8 pages for this info, if already given.





beach_babe said:


> Not given, not sure I should.


long pole is a break dancer.. he comes out during the Rockets half time show and intermissions


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> long pole is a break dancer.. he comes out during the Rockets half time show and intermissions


It's actually the Comets now...

Got demoted. :redface:


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

InfamousJ said:


> long pole is a break dancer.. he comes out during the Rockets half time show and intermissions


I totally know him then!!! I have a very clear mental picture.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

beach_babe said:


> I totally know him then!!! I have a very clear mental picture.


Here's one of my good side....hang it over your bed and dream of me at night.


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

Long Pole said:


> Here's one of my good side....hang it over your bed and dream of me at night.


Yummy! Printing it now. :spineyes:


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

Long Pole said:


> Here's one of my good side....hang it over your bed and dream of me at night.


So nice to finally put a face to the produce! I shall call him..........string bean!!! kisssm


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

That should give her nightmares for sure. You sure look wore out there. Couldn't you catch that sheep GF or yours?


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

beach_babe said:


> Yummy! Printing it now. :spineyes:


That's nothing...

I have a couple of action shots that Maw took last week. I'll try to find them when I get back to the trailer (it's a single wide, FYI).


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

FREON said:


> That should give her nightmares for sure. You sure look wore out there. Couldn't you catch that sheep GF or yours?


I'm pondering that as you can see...

SOB is fasssst!! I think it's part liger or something.


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

beach_babe said:


> So nice to finally put a face to the produce! I shall call him..........string bean!!! kisssm


 ok... so knowing you arent a fan of hair....anywhere on a man... Im wondering if it was his sexy rib cage that caught your eye like it did mine. You know how i love men to be feather weights. sad_smiles lol


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

rut_row said:


> ok... so knowing you arent a fan of hair....anywhere on a man... Im wondering if it was his sexy rib cage that caught your eye like it did mine. You know how i love men to be feather weights. sad_smiles lol


Don't be hatin on my abs.

100% Texan right ther :texasflag


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

beach_babe said:


> So nice to finally put a face to the produce! I shall call him..........string bean!!! kisssm


dont worry, im not gonna fight you for him ..i have had all the vegetable servings i need for a lifetime~


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

That's USDA Prime there, honey.


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

Beach Babe, the avatar helps tremendously...you are killing it. Been on here for 4 days, and one of the most popular in the bunch, congrats, and welcome.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

DuckMendenhall said:


> Beach Babe, the avatar helps tremendously...you are killing it. Been on here for 4 days, and one of the most popular in the bunch, congrats, and welcome.


This thang has been high-jacked 3 times already...

She went MIA and we kept it rolling for her.


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

DuckMendenhall said:


> Beach Babe, the avatar helps tremendously...you are killing it. Been on here for 4 days, and one of the most popular in the bunch, congrats, and welcome.


men certainly love cleavage. lol I told her that picture was gonna kil 'em!


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

rut_row said:


> men certainly love cleavage. lol I told her that picture was gonna kil 'em!


hence....my "old" avatar. LOL


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

rut_row said:


> men certainly love cleavage. lol I told her that picture was gonna kil 'em!


Y'all did good.
Originally Posted by *DuckMendenhall*  
_Beach Babe, the avatar helps tremendously...you are killing it. Been on here for 4 days, and one of the most popular in the bunch, congrats, and welcome._


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

rut_row said:


> men certainly love cleavage.


:cheers:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Beach_Babe Men are supposed to have hair. How can you like men with no hair? Is it because when your outta shaving cream you can just share theirs?


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

rut_row said:


> dont worry, im not gonna fight you for him ..i have had all the vegetable servings i need for a lifetime~


a meat and taters girl huh?


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

txgirl1722 said:


> hence....my "old" avatar. LOL


lol before she came onto the site I told her a little about some of the "regulars" you were one of them...i told her what avatar to look for...you changed it! lmao...


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

rut_row, there you go....mucho gusto.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I like cleavage!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> Beach_Babe Men are supposed to have hair. How can you like men with no hair? Is it because when your outta shaving cream you can just share theirs?


When I was younger I though chest hair was disgusting and now I love it! Is this weird of me? I think its kinda sexy  (im not talking gorilla like chest hair either)


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

slopoke said:


> I like cleavage!


No ***?


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

mud minner said:


> a meat and taters girl huh?


I just dont like a man with his rib cage sticking out. lol Somebody needs to feed a man like that... heck I'd prefer over weight to underweight!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Jamie_Lee said:


> When I was younger I though chest hair was disgusting and now I love it! Is this weird of me? I think its kinda sexy  (im not talking gorilla like chest hair either)


How thick is your chest hair???


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Jamie_Lee said:


> When I was younger I though chest hair was disgusting and now I love it! Is this weird of me? I think its kinda sexy  (im not talking gorilla like chest hair either)


What kind of hormones did you have to take to grow chest hair? You certainly didn't have any a few months back. :tongue:


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

Jamie_Lee said:


> When I was younger I though chest hair was disgusting and now I love it! Is this weird of me? I think its kinda sexy  (im not talking gorilla like chest hair either)


 I agree with you! and I cant stand it when men SHAVE their arms!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Haute Pursuit said:


> How thick is your chest hair???


Ive been working on it for a long time.....


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

txgirl1722 said:


> hence....my "old" avatar. LOL


LOL...don't mind me. Put back the wheel barrow jugs if it's what you prefer.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Sorry, that was my weekend off. 

I usually shave sweet designs into it.


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

this is no ********.....in 7th grade my algebra teacher (which was a woman) had chest hair


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

Long Pole said:


> Sorry, that was my weekend off.
> 
> I usually shave sweet designs into it.


lightning bolts with a high and tight fade?


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

rut_row said:


> I agree with you! and I cant stand it when men SHAVE their arms!


Me too!! But I LOVE it when a guy doesnt shave his face for a few days....theres just something about that scruff  I get mad at Josh if he shaves his face......he even threatens me with it lmao!


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

rut_row said:


> men certainly love cleavage. lol I told her that picture was gonna kil 'em!


Is THAT why you changed yours?!? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

txgirl1722 said:


> OK! I have found the best of both worlds for you guys/girls....here it is!


Gee thanks.......NOT!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

beach_babe said:


> Is THAT why you changed yours?!? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Does that mean implants???


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

mud minner said:


> lightning bolts with a high and tight fade?


I do it all....Ying-Yangs, Chevy Bowties, Superman "S", even had an American Flag cut it once.


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

saltwatersensations said:


> Beach_Babe Men are supposed to have hair. How can you like men with no hair? Is it because when your outta shaving cream you can just share theirs?


That would require me to have a man. Haven't found one who can handle me yet!


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

Jamie_Lee said:


> When I was younger I though chest hair was disgusting and now I love it! Is this weird of me? I think its kinda sexy  (im not talking gorilla like chest hair either)


Ex's nickname was Cap'n Caveman. Nuff said!!!


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

beach_babe said:


> That would require me to have a man. Haven't found one who can handle me yet!


Pretty hard to do when you can't cook. :slimer:


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

beach_babe said:


> Is THAT why you changed yours?!? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 NOOOO like i told you, i got a PM asking me what my picture is of..so like i said i changed it to the same pic as my facebook profile picture



Haute Pursuit said:


> Does that mean implants???


Nope thats not what it means
just changed my avatar. lol


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

beach_babe said:


> That would require me to have a man. Haven't found one who can handle me yet!


how bout just grope you?


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

Long Pole said:


> Pretty hard to do when you can't cook. :slimer:


 Her last man was bald..and he did the cooking...shes getting closer and closer to the "perfect" man for her...if there is such a thing. :rotfl:


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

i cant bare to look at that picture anymore...its disgusting! lol


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

rut_row said:


> i cant bare to look at that picture anymore...its disgusting! lol


Watcha talking bout, Willis?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

rut_row said:


> i cant bare to look at that picture anymore...its disgusting! lol


I have a pic of something bare. care to look at it?


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

rut_row said:


> Her last man was bald..and he did the cooking...shes getting closer and closer to the "perfect" man for her...if there is such a thing. :rotfl:


Hey, I return the favor. Don't like hair on me either! From the neck down anyway.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

beach_babe said:


> Hey, I return the favor. Don't like hair on me either! From the neck down anyway.


Now you started it...


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

I tried to join the cleavage squad with my avatar but it didnt work


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

rut_row said:


> I just dont like a man with his rib cage sticking out. lol Somebody needs to feed a man like that... heck I'd prefer over weight to underweight!


 YES!

Hey, my name is 24Buds. I am a little fat......um yea a little fat.

Wanna date? We can go to a buffet!:rotfl:


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

Long Pole said:


> Pretty hard to do when you can't cook. :slimer:


Once they taste my cooking, trust me, they like me a lot more when I don't do it!


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

Jamie_Lee said:


> I tried to join the cleavage squad with my avatar but it didnt work


Good enough.


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

24Buds said:


> YES!
> 
> Hey, my name is 24Buds. I am a little fat......um yea a little fat.
> 
> Wanna date? We can go to a buffet!:rotfl:


Did ya eat it


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Originally Posted by *rut_row*  
_I just dont like a man with his rib cage sticking out. lol Somebody needs to feed a man like that... heck I'd prefer over weight to underweight!_

_===_

_I am on the America Biggest Loser Show _


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Jamie_Lee said:


> I tried to join the cleavage squad with my avatar but it didnt work


 What's wrong? They wouldn't fit in the thumbnail? :biggrin:


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

beach_babe said:


> Hey, I return the favor. Don't like hair on me either! From the neck down anyway.


so you have a mustache?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Jamie_Lee said:


> I tried to join the cleavage squad with my avatar but it didnt work


Hmmmm... guess i need to change mine too... hang on!


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

..............or a goatee????



beach_babe said:


> Hey, I return the favor. Don't like hair on me either! From the neck down anyway.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

mud minner said:


> so you have a mustache?


Who wants a mustache ride? :slimer:


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm liking this site more and more all the time.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Hmmmm... guess i need to change mine too... hang on!


NO NO NOOOOO...

I like yours. Leave it. Lock it.


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

mud minner said:


> so you have a mustache?


 ROTFLMAO!!!! i totally just snorted!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

beach_babe said:


> Ex's nickname was Cap'n Caveman. Nuff said!!!





rut_row said:


> I just dont like a man with his rib cage sticking out. lol Somebody needs to feed a man like that... heck I'd prefer over weight to underweight!





rut_row said:


> Her last man was bald..and he did the cooking...shes getting closer and closer to the "perfect" man for her...if there is such a thing. :rotfl:


So y'all decided to set the bar a little higher and troll around a fishing website ?

Good thinking !!!

There outta be atleast one of us fella's that can fulfill y'alls "wish list" LOL


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

beach_babe said:


> That would require me to have a man. Haven't found one who can handle me yet!


Quit dating men who shave their body hair....DUH!:rotfl:


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

mud minner said:


> so you have a mustache?


No, I had that lasered off, too!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

beach_babe said:


> Hey, I return the favor. Don't like hair on me either! From the neck down anyway.


So you like their junk to look like a plucked chicken???


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

this is getting weird


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

txgoddess said:


> Hmmmm... guess i need to change mine too... hang on!


Sorry. I got nothin'. You're stuck with whatcha see.


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

beach_babe said:


> No, I had that lasered off, too!


how bout your eyebrows


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

i dunno, i was checking rutrow out and i'd give go swimming with her......in that pool


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

landing strip???


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

saltwatersensations said:


> So you like their junk to look like a plucked chicken???


Do you like feathers in your mouth? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> Sorry. I got nothin'. You're stuck with whatcha see.


 Awwww


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

beach_babe said:


> Do you like feathers in your mouth? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


UMMM no I dont. But yalls dont look like a chicken......never mind. 

Maybe you should date a competitive swimmer, they like to shave their bodies.

PS I never said that trimming was outta the question.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Bull Red said:


> Awwww


*sigh* I know. I don't get to be a member of the cleavage club. Maybe I can be an honorary member... or an ornery member.


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

beach_babe said:


> Do you like feathers in your mouth? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


*BAMMMMMM!!!*


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

beach_babe said:


> Do you like feathers in your mouth? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 GoodUn!!!!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

beach_babe said:


> Do you like feathers in your mouth? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Nope! I don't like stubble burns on my lips either.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Long Pole said:


> NO NO NOOOOO...
> 
> I like yours. Leave it. Lock it.


I'm gonna take that like you just like my picture and not like you're just afraid of what I'd put up next.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Bull Red said:


> Nope! I don't like stubble burns on my lips either.


 U gotz 2 b carefull R U will getz da "RODE" Rash.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

nothings worse than rode rash


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

FREON said:


> U gotz 2 b carefull R U will getz da "RODE" Rash.


X2


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

beach_babe said:


> Do you like feathers in your mouth? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Are you a chicken head? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

beach_babe said:


> Hey, I return the favor. Don't like hair on me either! From the neck down anyway.


so the carpet and the drapes DON'T match,NICE!:walkingsm:walkingsm:walkingsm


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> nothings worse than rode rash


Nice avatar Gibby.


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

suuummmmbody has been stalking my albums...lol


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> Nice avatar Gibby.


thanks. just something from the coop.


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

Need to get an app for this...most likely would get in an accident reading this stuff...


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Wanna see a chicken heart????

Gotta go to tha house. Funny cause I am eating chicken for dinner......


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Jamie_Lee said:


> I tried to join the cleavage squad with my avatar but it didnt work


you don't have good picture of your cleavage?

want one?


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> Maybe I should show a pic of my chicken heart.....LMAO!


NOOOOOOO JOSH!!!! NO! lmao!


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Why do I feel like I've been cheating on my wife after reading these last few pages?

( . )( . )!!!!!!


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

saltwatersensations said:


> Are you a chicken head? :rotfl::rotfl:


huh?


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

iridered2003 said:


> so the carpet and the drapes DON'T match,NICE!:walkingsm:walkingsm:walkingsm


 LOL ~ Did anyone else see that episode of Family Guy when Stewie described Meg's carpet? He told Brian the carpet matched the drapes in color AND length. I spewed my beer when I heard that.


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

Bull Red said:


> LOL ~ Did anyone else see that episode of Family Guy when Stewie described Meg's carpet? He told Brian the carpet matched the drapes in color AND length. I spewed my beer when I heard that.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Bull Red again.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

rut_row said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Bull Red again.


 SWEET! I get the same message when I try to slime you.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

saltwatersensations said:


> Wanna see a chicken heart????
> 
> Gotta go to tha house. Funny cause I am eating chicken for dinner......


Is that like the "batwing" LOL


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

rut_row said:


> I just dont like a man with his rib cage sticking out. lol Somebody needs to feed a man like that... heck *I'd prefer over weight to underweight*!


then you came to the right place...


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> then you came to the right place...


Yup. :rybka:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Some of these guys are pretty good with computers, too!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

This thread has been great.


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> Some of these guys are pretty good with computers, too!


Are you sure thats a man?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

rut_row said:


> Are you sure thats a man?


No, but you're welcome to go in for confirmation. 

Take it for the team!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

rut_row said:


> Are you sure thats a man?


Yep just like Beach_Babe likes them hair up top and bald below the shoulders.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> Yep just like Beach_Babe likes them hair up top and bald below the shoulders.


and overweight instead of underweight.


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

speckle-catcher said:


> and overweight instead of underweight.


No, no, that was rut_roh.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

oh, so sorry.


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> No, but you're welcome to go in for confirmation.
> 
> Take it for the team!


im a team player for sure, and i think i can outrun it if i have to.


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

OK, this has to be the best thread in a long time.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Bull Red said:


> LOL ~ Did anyone else see that episode of Family Guy when Stewie described Meg's carpet? He told Brian the carpet matched the drapes in color AND length. I spewed my beer when I heard that.


love them low hangin drapes,do you...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

What's y'all take on hairless chihuahua's??? Do they shave or Nair? Why are they always shivering???


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

troutredfish said:


> Did ya eat it


 not yet, but i want too


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Howdy Y'all.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

burp time,, BURP


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

rut_row said:


> Are you sure thats a man?


Yeah just ask Jamie!!!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

beach_babe said:


> Do you like feathers in your mouth? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Daaaaaaaayyyuuuuuummmmmmmm- LOL


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

ssssssssspppfftttttttttt!!! Last noise heard before a "feather" hit's the ground!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

rlw said:


> Yeah just ask Jamie!!!


That thing has back crack!


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

Welcome aboard "uh oh" .... rut row told me about this thread good thing its been cracking me up.....


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

RAT DADDY said:


> Welcome aboard "uh oh" .... rut row told me about this thread good thing its been cracking me up.....


 lol im glad you werent disappointed! I didnt think you would be..a little something for everyone wouldn't you say? HAHA shes away from the computer right now but will be around in a little bit.


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

honestly, i think all the talk of feathers got her allergies stirred up...she cant stop sneezing~ its hilarious.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAACCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
Me 2!!!!!!


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

rut_row said:


> im a team player for sure, and i think i can outrun it if i have to.


ruuuuuuunnnnnnn........rut_roh........ruuuuuuuunnnnnnnn! :doowapsta


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

rut_row said:


> honestly, i think all the talk of feathers got her allergies stirred up...she cant stop sneezing~ its hilarious.


Nah, I think it was the "kitties" on that other thread. Meeeeow!


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

I don't know about feathers but I don't like cat hair in my mouth


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

RAT DADDY said:


> I don't know about feathers but I don't like cat hair in my mouth


Stop eating kitties.


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

Aww... man I like kitties


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

RAT DADDY said:


> I don't know about feathers but I don't like cat hair in my mouth





Main Frame 8 said:


> Stop eating kitties.


*NO!!! DONT!*


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

rut_row said:


> *NO!!! DONT!*


 One bad kitty will make you very cautious of all kitties, no matter how nice they look. Excercise caution with unfamiliar kitty.


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

RAT DADDY said:


> I don't know about feathers but I don't like cat hair in my mouth


Mental "to do" note taken........rat daddy


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

beach_babe said:


> Mental "to do" note taken........rat daddy


didn't finish that.......send thank you


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

But I like the real bad kitties makes it more exciting


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

Main Frame 8 said:


> One bad kitty will make you very cautious of all kitties, no matter how nice they look. Excercise caution with unfamiliar kitty.


 :ac550::ac550::ac550:



RAT DADDY said:


> Aww... man I like kitties


 



beach_babe said:


> Mental "to do" note taken........rat daddy


angelsm


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

cats are the reason I'm 1/2 bald,...


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

DANO said:


> cats are the reason I'm 1/2 bald,...


 in the wise words of slopoke... HUH?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

RAT DADDY said:


> But I like the real bad kitties makes it more exciting


X2...Just rubbing it gently between the ears trying to make it purr, then you find out it is a snapper!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

RAT DADDY said:


> But I like the real bad kitties makes it more exciting


There is a fine line between bad and dirty. They don't need to scratch or even bite to be problematic.

Simply coming in direct contact with some kitties will get you a trip to the doctor and often times expensive medications are required to correct the issue.

You have been warned.


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

RAT DADDY said:


> But I like the real bad kitties makes it more exciting


You will want to stay away from the one in the "One bad kitty" thread then. You'd have scratches ALL over!


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

DANO said:


> cats are the reason I'm 1/2 bald,...





Blk Jck 224 said:


> X2...Just rubbing it gently between the ears trying to make it purr, then you find out it is a snapper!


see previous Post...
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=342692

LMAO!


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> X2...Just rubbing it gently between the ears trying to make it purr, then you find out it is a snapper!


If you can't tell the difference between a cat and a snapper, you're not fishing with me!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

beach_babe said:


> If you can't tell the difference between a cat and a snapper, you're not fishing with me!


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

beach_babe said:


> If you can't tell the difference between a cat and a snapper, you're not fishing with me!


x2 - LOL


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

Main Frame 8 said:


> There is a fine line between bad and dirty. They don't need to scratch or even bite to be problematic.
> 
> Simply coming in direct contact with some kitties will get you a trip to the doctor and often times expensive medications are required to correct the issue.
> 
> You have been warned.


That is why you must choose wisely Danielson!


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

24... LMAO.... for sure.......phhtttt...phhttt....


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Rick!? what??? Why ask me???



rlw said:


> Yeah just ask Jamie!!!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

RAT DADDY said:


> But I like the real bad kitties makes it more exciting


Robert! I've known you for 4 years and have never seen this side of you lmao!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

I had a dream I was kissing a cat the other night, woke up with a hole chewed in my pillow,...


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

beach_babe said:


> That is why you must choose wisely Danielson!


I thought I did- I swear she was REALLY nice!!! :headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Robert! I've known you for 4 years and have never seen this side of you lmao!


evidently she didnt see the text I saw...send it to her or I will! lmao


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

rut_row said:


> evidently she didnt see the text I saw...send it to her or I will! lmao


Durex????


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Durex????


ok...maybe you did! "Get it On" lol


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

rut_row said:


> ok...maybe you did! "Get it On" lol


Haha yeah I got it!


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

DANO said:


> I had a dream I was kissing a cat the other night, woke up with a hole chewed in my pillow,...


Ooooooohhh.....THAT'S where the the feathers came from!


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

Cause your my friend Jamie you never got to see my wild side...... uh oh... yeah I've been scratched a few timeand didn't stop me


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

Main Frame 8 said:


> I thought I did- I swear she was REALLY nice!!! :headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock


LOL! That should have been your first clue.


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

rut_row said:


> ok...maybe you did! "Get it On" lol


I wonder if that is similar to what they're teaching at A&M? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## redattack (Mar 3, 2010)

Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

beach_babe said:


> A friend of mine who you may know as rut_row is constantly talking about this site and thought I would enjoy it. I was intrigued so I signed up and wanted to introduce myself.


 and to think..it all started with a simple sweet introduction.....



Jamie_Lee said:


> Robert! I've known you for 4 years and have never seen this side of you lmao!


and then this....



DANO said:


> I had a dream I was kissing a cat the other night, woke up with a hole chewed in my pillow,...


 and then this...lol over 630 posts later...lol


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

This thread is going to rival the *Waaaammbulance thread
*


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

Jamie I better see you this weekend at Tails and Tunes drinks on me


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

What the ?

Four split tails come in and have all the NCO's sniffing their keyboards! Good job girls! Beers are on the B-List at the Crab Trap this weekend! 

Again...excellent job ladies...and SWS! :rotfl:


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

RAT DADDY said:


> Cause your my friend Jamie you never got to see my wild side...... uh oh... yeah I've been scratched a few timeand didn't stop me


by kitties? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

Harbormaster said:


> What the ?
> 
> Four split tails come in and have all the NCO's sniffing their keyboards! Good job girls! Beers are on the B-List at the Crab Trap this weekend!
> 
> Again...excellent job ladies...and SWS! :rotfl:


Ha! a little bit of banter is fun! Now if we can just get Beach_Babe to open up like this in public!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

rut_row said:


> Ha! a little bit of banter is fun! Now if we can just get Beach_Babe to open up like this in public!


everyone's different on the innerwebz


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> everyone's different on the innerwebz


Mmmhmm... you're actually tolerable in person.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Mmmhmm... you're actually tolerable in person.


likewise


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> likewise


:rotfl: touche'


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Welcome to the new gal!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> Beers are on the B-List at the Crab Trap this weekend!


ummm... I'm not sure these chicks want any part of the b-list... btw, what is the b-list?


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

Harbor IS the b-list...drinks are on him 

What happened to your goat?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I'm wondering the same thing.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Life Aquatic said:


> Harbor IS the b-list...drinks are on him
> 
> What happened to your goat?


I think some dogs dueced it...


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

beach babe aka uh oh and the 2cool band. lmao rut row singin harmony.


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

Mr. Breeze said:


> beach babe aka uh oh and the 2cool band. lmao rut row singin harmony.


Those are my fishin' boots.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

beach_babe said:


> Those are my fishin' boots.


You got any suspect/questionable dog poop in your yard??? Jus wunderin'


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm kinda surprised this thread hasn't been axed yet. Did anyone else have some snapper for breakfast this morning?


----------

